# Side Affects Of Camping



## luckylynn (Jan 9, 2007)

Well it is much to WET and cold to go camping here...we hate to camp in the rain.So I was thinking what does camping mean to me and thought maybe some other folks might want to add some stuff too. I am ready for Spring and Summer so we can get the Twist(SOB)out and hit the parks and campgrounds.

What are some of your side affects of camping. Camping causes me want to set and watch the fire,cook outdoors,go on hikes and get to know new people.Time spent with my family.Of course there is all the money you have to spend to do all of these side things the right way,travel to get there Oh wait there is the Mods too.

What about you? Anybody want to add anything?

Lynn


----------



## funtownrv (Feb 13, 2010)

Well I guess camping to me means getting away...Living life and trying to enjoy each experience individually...I guess its more than just camping...Its a lifestyle..Its family..Its friends..Its memories in the making.


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

We just enjoy getting away from the house where no one knows where we are at and just chill. Our best camping trip was a couple of years ago spending a week at a little state park, most of the time being the only one there and setting out watching the birds and animals. Didn't do anything exciting, left the camp only a couple of times, no internet, keep the phone off, but did have TV for the night.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

1) Wanting my sons to turn off the TV, Wii, Nintendo Dsi, etc.

2) To sit an listen to the birds, wind in the trees, etc.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

A profound sense of peace and tranquility, often times followed by an unnatural level of calm and contentment...

Then the dog hears a Grebel.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

PDX_Doug said:


> Then the dog hears a Grebel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A what?

Mine is usually followed by a panic session feeling that there is something I should be doing..........

Until I realize what I should be doing is opening a beer and sitting down to relax with it.


----------



## jozway (Jan 28, 2008)

HANGOVER


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

the fun of arriving and our peeps already being there or watching them arrive one by one! LOVE that! time spent with everyone, eating, chatting. Watching all the kids play and listening to their kid converstions and wondering what all they will remember. Will Madeline remember poking the log in the fire last night telling it to die? Lol!

Walking and meeting new people, seeing dogs everywhere.

We like to camp with and around people.

My favorite location is a campground by the ocean.


----------



## WACOUGAR (Dec 20, 2006)

I noticed the original poster commented that they don't like camping in the rain and cold. Well where we live, if we waited for the perfect weather, we probably wouldn't get out too much. We don't mind some rain and cold. We just went out in January and it rained or drizzled most of the weekend. It didn't stop us from anything. We set up a canopy near the campfire so we could still have our fire. To us, that is so important. To sit around the fire in the evening and chat with no phone or TV or internet or anything else.... that is what it's all about. It there's no clouds, that just makes it so much better so we can see the stars. To hear the river or the sound (we live in the Puget Sound area so we don't get over to the ocean to often), that is the best. I love the water. I love hearing the wildlife.

The best trip I can remember for relaxation was when we were in Madras, Oregon. We could sit by the campfire and look up at the stars. I have never seen so many stars in my life. And in the distance (actually very close) we could hear a pack of coyotes howling. It was so cool and relaxing. I almost couldn't look at the campfire because the stars were so amazing!!

With all the amenities the trailer has, I just love sitting by the fire and relaxing.

Kelly


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Ah, yes.......the campfires, the fellowship, the fun! I really love relaxing with my teenage son and us having some good talks, good food (weird, isn't it, how we "like" to cook when we're camping??), good fishing, exploring, swimming, playing board games or Uno Attack.......or just some quiet reading time. 
As long as I'm around a body of water, it's fantastic, too!!
Darlene


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Feeling like you are one with the Mountains, Lakes, Meadows, etc.....


----------



## SLO250RS (Mar 11, 2010)

I am speaking for myself and my wife,for us it's the get a way even if its a weekend and the kids love it.The best memory i have since we have been camping as a family my kids learing to ride there bycycles without training wheels at Mohican S.P.(Ohio)my ds was 4 at the time and my dd was 5.The only problem is he has not stopped since then and has gone through 2 bikes already.The kids look forward to the nature center programs that most OH S.P's offer.


----------



## birddog74 (Aug 18, 2006)

After I get set up I take a shower and then it hits me. I dont HAVE to do anything. That is the best feeling.


----------



## fourwalls (Sep 21, 2007)

I get to spend quality time with my family and forget that I have a job.


----------



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

jozway said:


> HANGOVER


Came for this... leaving satisfied!


----------



## tnbmoore (Jul 2, 2009)

I love having the most beautiful backyard in the whole wide world.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Sitting in my lafuma chair on a warm summer day and listening to the wind blow through the pines while the sun warms my face! I love that side effect!

Oops..forgot the frosty concoction melting in my hand.....And sun Glasses...yeah. Sun Glasses...


----------



## RWRiley (Oct 21, 2009)

I think our best camping trips have been traveling to see family. We usually stay at a state park and invite everyone to come out and sit by the fire, and have a brewski (or maybe 2). Everyone seems to love it. I have no problem getting them to all show up.

I also enjoy sitting out by the fire and listening to music, and having a brewski (or 2 - do you see a pattern ??). Not too loud of course !


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

For us It's just going someplace new. It's great to never know what around the next corner. we try to get the most out of every trip. it might be cruising around site seeing and doing things or just site seeing from a chair at the site

kevin


----------



## Irishcampers (Jun 27, 2008)

I like that our kids think it's just a ridiculous idea to take a TV or computer camping, and that we spend more time doing things with each other. (I don't think it's really terrible to have those things, but I grew up tent camping -- and not having a TV in the camper is about as close to "roughing it" as you'll get in an Outback.)


----------



## kemccarthy (Apr 19, 2009)

What I love most about camping is knowing their are NO chores to do except cooking







(which we seem to make fun), keeping ice in the cooler and starting a fire...


----------

